# مشروع مركز ثقافى ( إنمائى - حرفى )



## MiGOOO2003k (7 فبراير 2007)




----------



## MiGOOO2003k (7 فبراير 2007)

ارجواااااااا..... الردود و النقد
 شكرااااااااااا ............


----------



## shetos__7 (7 فبراير 2007)

تعليقى على القاعه متعددة الأغرض وعلى نسبها وعلى شكل الفصول ( التوجيه سليم والفرش سليم لكن الشكل العام ) وأيضا أكسات البلان ممتازة ولكن فى النهاية مجهود واضح .


----------



## نادية (7 فبراير 2007)

بجد شىء رااااائع 
انا كنت ابحث من زمان على معلومات عن المراكز الثقافية ياريت اذا فى عندك تزودنى 
بيها لانى بجمع علشان البحث الان ...
وبكون مشكورة الك كثير يا اخ migooo2003k............


----------



## midy (7 فبراير 2007)

مجهود رائع


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (8 فبراير 2007)

شكراا للجميع على الردود ........ و بالنسبة للاخت نادية ححاول اجمع بعض المعلومات المشاريع و انزلها على المنتدى ...


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (10 فبراير 2007)

اين الردود .........


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (10 فبراير 2007)

جهد كثير رائعى وبتمنى انك تفيدنا بمشاريع أخرى مشابهة لاأنه كثير حتفيدنا انا ونادية في مشروعنا مشروع التخرج 
وشكرا لك


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (14 فبراير 2007)

ان شاء الله حجمع بعض المعلومات و ارفعها على النت .... ارجو الردود و النقد


----------



## الأمل موجود (14 مارس 2007)

[:32: ]مجهود رائع]


----------



## حسام عبدالله (3 أبريل 2007)

جهد مشكور ورائع ولكن لم اجد في الفراغات الداخلية قاعة لعرض المنتوجات الحرفية مع العلم بان المشروع انمائي حرفي بالاضافة لم اتعرف على نوعية الحرف في هذا المركز.
في اعتقادي البرنامج المعماري بحاجة الى مراجعة.
ارجو ارفاق مراحل تطور الفكرة حتى وصلت الى الشكل النهائي.
بالتوفيق


----------



## jatli33 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

trééééééééés bien mon frer voila c'est ça l'architecture baraka allah fik


----------



## ساحرة العمارة (10 نوفمبر 2007)

سلام اجو منكم دراسة تحليلية عن مركز ثقافي ارجوكم ساعدوني


----------



## شيرين احمد محمود (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جهد رائع
يعطيك العافية:14:


----------



## re7ab (1 يناير 2009)

انا عارفة ان الموضوع قديم شوية بس الصور مش ظاهرة ممكن حد يرفعها تاني


----------



## hamada5000 (18 فبراير 2009)

It is an excellent projec, i hope to u the best wishes but i want to ask about something, Is this a development centre to learn people new crafts or what?, i hope u send to me soon.


----------



## وجيه انور (18 فبراير 2009)

ناقص اللمسه الاخيرهوالمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممحاور][


----------



## غانم رستم غلاب (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ARCH.BOSYCAT (21 أبريل 2009)

مجهود راااااااااااائع جدا

انا مشروع تخرجى فى الفيوم على فكرة بردو


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2009)

حل المساقط مميز و متجانس
الواجهات و المنظور و الأخراج و الكتابة رأي أن بها مجهود جيد ولكن بها عشوائية 
معظم الردود السابقة في صالح التصميم بجدارة
ربما ......ألا أذا كانت العشوائية أتجاة جديد لم أعرفة حتي أتذوقة بعد.
ياريت المصمم يشرح الفكرة


----------



## نهله زادم (23 أبريل 2009)

الاظهار free hand دائما حلو ومجهود تشكر عليه


----------

